# Introducing Ningaabii.... a long sad story but ends happy



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Tuesady April 16th I was coming home with my son from Tae Kwon Do. It was about 8:30pm. We were almost home when a song he liked came on the radio I thought to myself he wont beable to finish listening to it as we are only 1/2mile from home. When for reasons I can not explain I turned down the lake road. Now it is still winter up here and this road is horrible. It is one car width wide it is wet land on one side and the lake is right there on the other. A few houses live on this road 3 right at the corner on one end and 2 on the corner at the other end. As I drove down it a doe jumped out of the wet land and she didnt go straight across into the yard of the one house she looked back at me and contintued down the road. The road turns to the left and she ent straight down the middle of the road not running fast kind of a slow lope. We got past the house and she contintued on for a few more feet about 10 or so then she looked back and ran into the woods. I drove about another 10ft and there was this dog sitting on the lake side. What the heck??? I had both BaWaaJige and Ashij with me but I stopped got out he sat there and growled at me. I talked to him but he would come near me. I didnt want to take any chances with my boys in the car so I drove home. I went back in the morning he was still there.I had food and treats I still couldnt get near him. I went home got him a blanket. I thought if he would come home I could try to make his life a little better. I went back again later that night it was cold the wind was blowing it was snowing alittle buthe still wouldnt let me near him. I talked to him along time told him that tomorrow he would come home if he didnt he was going to die there. He needed me. So Thursday morning I got up early I made him rice wet food and dry food added warm water to it. Drove over to the lake. He was shaking and wet and cold. I set the food down he didnt growl. He starting eating and I was able to get the slip lead around his neck. He struggled but after 15minutes I was ablle to get him the car. I got into the house and dried him off. I wasnt sure what to do with him so we put him in my outside kennell as I had no crates in the house that were not being used. I had an event I had to go to I felt bad leaving him outside but atleast he had a whole bale of straw to bed down into. That night I brought him put him in a crate as my dogs all sleep with me. My boss lent me a crate to use during the day . It seems that Ningaabii-anang( evening star in Ojibwe) will staying with me. He fits right in it is like I dont have another dog. He is sleeping on the bed and playing with my dogs. Thanks for read all of this it is long but everyone needs to know how Ningaabii came into my life it is super special.

This is where he was dumped. That is the lake behind him.

A close up of him. You an see the corner of the blanket. It was completely wet Thursday morning.

Here he is in the car he has just finished his breakfast.

in my back hallway. He was scared but finally with someone that would love him forever.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Yey!I love happy endings!This boy looks so cute!Thanks for rescuing him and..should i say congrats,on the new family member?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

yes he is here to stay. I had called the shelter and he is on the list to get in but I need to call them back and remove him. He was sent to me why I dont know but I was meant to have him.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless your huge, huge heart!! your patience and your determination to help this poor abandoned dog. You are truly an angel, and he is one lucky lucky puppy.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Great story and great ending. Thank you for saving this beautiful dog. I do believe you were suppose to be right where you were that day. Your new dog is a gift from God. Your both very blessed to have each other. Minnesota is my home also. Don't you wish winter would end!!! Enjoy your new family member. Years ago a young dog showed up at my farm. I was going to take her to the shelter but she stayed and I loved her so much. She was a very good dog. She was suppose to be mine.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes sometime for reason we dont know or understand things happen. Ningaabii was sent to me. Just like your pup was sent to you. I am jst glad I let my heart guide me instead of my head that night.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Hugs and Thank you.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh he's beautiful. He looks so sad in those first pictures. I'm glad you're keeping him, and I hope you'll post more pictures in a few weeks when he's settled in. You're going to need to start an animal rescue operation pretty soon...wait--I think you already have! LOL


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

This brought me to tears. Thank you.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

What a wonderful story. He looks so cold in those first two pictures. It must have been meant to be.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a heartwarming story. Bless you for saving this boy. Ya, when they've been strays they're in self preservation mode, which explains the growls. Been there ourselves.

I believe dogs are spiritual beings going through the Earthly experience as we are. God sent you an angel. You saw what he was. I am so touched by your tenacity in going back and going back. He's proof there is no such thing as a bad dog, and that people like you walk among us, ready to help God's forgotten children. 

He probably never knew the comfort of being inside, laying on a bed, being understood for what he had the potential to be - a beautiful spirit waiting for someone who could recognize his shine - until he met you.

God bless you. I needed to read this tonight. Thank you


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

WOW you guys you brought tears to my eyes reading these responses. Ningaabii is a very good dog with lots of potential. I need to get started on obedience and then on to therapy work. Yes I will post more pictures of him. I was just think yesterday about the fun shows we have around here in the summer if I want to show BaWaaJige and Ashij and Ningaabii I need to 2 people to help me in the obedience ring hahha. Or I need to grow more hands.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

You're truly a good person!Thank you for taking him into your home & your heart.May God bless you each day.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so glad you saw him and did something. I was going to say that you may want to keep an eye on facebook groups just in case his owner is looking for him, but looking at that picture of him in the snow... 

So many people see strays in life threatening situations like that and keep on going past.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

He is so cute, Thank You for saving him!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Great story--what a gift! 

PS: I really like all the names of the people and dogs in your life--very cool!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

How big is he? He looks about 30 lbs?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Outwest he is probably 30# no more than 35#. He is very light. 


Megora I know that no one is looking for him. When I called the shelter to get him on their waiting list I was told that this was the same dog that a woman from my area brought into the shelter the previous week. She wanted the shelter to take him right then. They had no room told her that they could put him on a list to get in. She said no she was going to dump him if they would take him right then. They did not think she was serious. I guess she was.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw big lump in my throat. What a wonderful rescue story. Thank you so much for taking this sweet pup into your home. You are an angel.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The pictures are so compelling I had to come back and view them again. It's as though he was there to test the hearts of those who pass by. We never know when we cross paths with the forgotten and abandoned just what or who they are, and what purpose they hold for us. 

You didn't look through him, and you've changed not only his life, but touched the hearts of people from all over. He is already fulfilling his purpose of touching hearts with love and calling on our better angels. God bless you.

This story reminds me of this song by Big & Rich "Live This Life":


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I love Big and Rich thank you for that song. Ningaabii is truly a special dog.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It's my honor 

We can't change the world by saving one dog, but for that one dog the world is forever changed for the better.

God bless you for what you've done. I'm looking forward to seeing how his life with you unfolds. What an uplifting story. Thank you


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

That is such a touching, and gut wrenching story. I don't understand who could leave a pup out in the snow! Poor baby. I am so glad you took him in and gave him a loving home. Bless your heart. You are an inspiration to many.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you but I am just a girl trying to do right by those that can not take care of themselves...like my mama taught me. Not hardly an inspritation. But thank you that was very sweet of you to say.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There was no coincidence that deer led you down that road, and instead of discounting it you payed attention and kept your eyes open. Thank you for caring, too many wouldn't.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

What a sad story, I couldn't imagine just dumping an animal at the side of the road! You've done a wonderful thing.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I keep coming back to check on Ningaabii. How is he doing? Is he settling in okay into his new puppy family? We'd love to see more pictures


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I do truly admire you, thanks for saving his life.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

General V said:


> I need to 2 people to help me in the obedience ring hahha. Or I need to grow more hands.


You might need to grow more hands but your heart is sure the right size...HUGE! 

You are a special human being...a true


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Ningaabii is doing very well. He got in trouble today tho he chased my sons ducks and grab one. Luckily he didnt hurt the poor thing. He is working out just fine it is like he was always here. I tried to take a picture today of him and JIge sleeping with their heads together but as soon as I moved to get a better angle they both jumped up. Darn it it was cute too. He has pretty much mastered "kennel up" and we are working on down as he loves to put his feet on you and it is like he is giving a hug but I want to do therapy work and i cant have him jumping on elderly people. I will try to get some picture soon.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He doesn't look very old.... possibly 7 months to a year? Or am I just looking at his pictures with puppy tinted eyes?


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

How is your new sweetie doing? ....any pics


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Ningaabii is doing great! He goes into be nuetered next Tuesday. He is scared of fast movement toward him. It takes a little coaxing to get to come back to you after the movement. My sister scared him on Saturday she went up to him fast to give him a pat on the head and he got so upset. It upset her as she wanted to love him up. Took awhile but he finally let her love him up. I have been working on getting him to snuggle at night. He wants love but when you hold him close he shys away. I got a few pictures of him. He doesnt know sit yet and I dont want to push him to fast on it. He is learning "off" "Leave It" which he is getting real fast. He knows "Kennel" and his recall is about 90%.

That is Secret with the bone.


Doesnt he look happy.


A little bit closer one of him coming when called. He looks happy and he acts happy. 
The best part is my whole family loves him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He looks very happy, great to hearing he's coming along so well too.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Loved the pictures of your newest angel in Dog Heaven 

What a heartwarming story. LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw he looks so happy. I'm so glad he found his way into your home. He's found dog heaven that's for sure


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Its a good thing that you titled this thread with 'happy ending' otherwise I wouldn't have made it past the first two photos... Oh that face, how could anyone just dump a living creature like that. What is wrong with people...

I just saw this for the first time, your efforts and perseverance to save his life are truly amazing. I admire you so much for not giving up, Bless you. I hope you will update his progress. Thank you - this just made my day....
Kristy


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

My goal with Ningaabii is that when I go to a rally show with BaWaaJige I an take him too. I would like to get him in the ring. Now that it is nice outside and we have no snow to deal with I plan to start walking him on a leash. He is a bit fearful of leashes so I want to take it slow.


----------

